# New WD20EURS 2TB drive seems "loud"



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

I purchased a WD20EURS 2TB drive to put in my new (well, refurbed) Premiere. The upgrade went fine, but when I fired things back up, there is a very noticeable "hum" coming from the drive. I know it's the drive because I noticed a similar "hum" from the original 500GB hard drive, but it was much quieter and tolerable.

My window to do an exchange with Amazon is closing in a couple days. Before I request an exchange, I thought I'd ask whether others have noticed this issue? Is there any Acoustic Management software I can try to see if it would make a difference?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe the fan?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Bruzer said:


> I purchased a WD20EURS 2TB drive to put in my new (well, refurbed) Premiere. The upgrade went fine, but when I fired things back up, there is a very noticeable "hum" coming from the drive. I know it's the drive because I noticed a similar "hum" from the original 500GB hard drive, but it was much quieter and tolerable.
> 
> My window to do an exchange with Amazon is closing in a couple days. Before I request an exchange, I thought I'd ask whether others have noticed this issue? Is there any Acoustic Management software I can try to see if it would make a difference?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Take it loose from the bracket and just drape it over the side or something and see how noisy it is not touching anything.

Those drives are usually pretty quiet.

Maybe an exchange is in order.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

CatScratchFever said:


> maybe the fan?


Bingo, it's the fan. I had a chance to take the cover off and listen carefully where the hum was coming from. Temporarily disconnecting the fan verified that it was the issue.

I called TiVo support thinking they could send me a new fan, but it would have to be the entire unit. My first unit was a refurb, and so will the replacement, so this one may not be any quieter. If it's still an issue, are there good quiet replacement fans available somewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Bruzer said:


> Bingo, it's the fan. I had a chance to take the cover off and listen carefully where the hum was coming from. Temporarily disconnecting the fan verified that it was the issue.
> 
> I called TiVo support thinking they could send me a new fan, but it would have to be the entire unit. My first unit was a refurb, and so will the replacement, so this one may not be any quieter. If it's still an issue, are there good quiet replacement fans available somewhere?
> 
> Thanks.


Take the fan out, remove the label and then the little rubber gasket. Insert some grease, I used bicycle grease, into the hole and then replace the gasket and the label. Put the fan back into the unit and enjoy the quietness.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Take the fan out, remove the label and then the little rubber gasket. Insert some grease, I used bicycle grease, into the hole and then replace the gasket and the label. Put the fan back into the unit and enjoy the quietness.


Thanks Jebberwocky. I'll see (or hear!) how the replacement unit sounds. If it's still an issue, I'll do the lubrication or just purchase a new fan. Doing a search, I found this thread very useful reading.


----------

